# The growing trend of “White Guilt” being a positive thing



## SteelPlatedHeart (Mar 31, 2019)

I didn’t really know where to put this, just something I wanted to get off my chest. I acknowledge this is coming from the viewpoint of a white guy in America, and probably doesn’t accurately apply to the entire world. 

So apparently this is currently trending on Twitter...





...which just made me think about how it’s becoming so common for white people to feel guilty about their skin color and be eagerly encouraged to do so, to the point that someone simply tweeting “it’s okay to be white” is seen as some sort of henious sin that must be corrected as soon as possible. I know people like to argue things like “white people enslaved black people and killed native Americans, ect ect” but like...how many white people currently living has actually _done _that? Why has it become such a popular practice to positively encourage people to hate the fact that they’re white, to diminish accomplishments or hardships simply because they’re Caucasian? Does depression somehow become less severe? Does a person who worked their ass off to succeed not deserve to feel good about themselves rather than be told “oh, it’s only because you’re white that you did that”? Like I understand preferencial treatment due to skin color does happen, but that’s not limited to only white people. And no one deserves to treated like shit because of their race, but these days that doesn’t seem to apply to white people. 

I dunno, I know there’s people out there who might read this and consider me racist for saying all this, but I just don’t like the idea of people feeling bad about their race only for others to praise them for doing so and encouraging them to keep doing so. It seems like a dangerously slippery slope. 

Sorry, I know I’m going in circles here. I just wanted to get that out.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 31, 2019)

I have absolutely no white guilt, and anybody who does is a fucking idiot.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Mar 31, 2019)

There’s also the case of people seeming to have White Guilt so much they actively go out of their way to shit on anything white people like or just say things like “Kill all white men” and the like. I honestly can’t tell sometimes if they actually believe it or they’re just desperate not to be hated online by people.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 31, 2019)

The people pushing this shit don't realize racism works both ways- you can't have the argument of "I want to stop racism" and then go calling people "privileged white males". 

That's as bad as the racism you're trying to stop. Racism stops when everyone has an equal say on how it's stopped, not when one vocal minority takes the helm. It's about treating everyone equally, not treating differences like differences.

Racism isn't ending in my lifetime though lmao


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Mar 31, 2019)

There's a video where Beto O'Rourke apologizes for his "white privilege" and one of the black guys next to him just laughs uncontrollably as he spoke.





Now don't get me wrong. I agree white people have had better advantages than colored people and other minority groups throughout our country's history. But being guilty about your race and your ancestors is only counterproductive in my opinion. Like the video mentioned at top, or when Bernie Sanders rally was stopped by the two Black Lives Matters members, shows me that people apologizing for their white guilt don't have a backbone and are nothing more than floor mats to be walked on.


----------



## eldri (Mar 31, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> ...which just made me think about how it’s becoming so common for white people to feel guilty about their skin color and be eagerly encouraged to do so


These people don't feel guilty. They prostrate themselves to protect themselves and to later use "white guilt" as a power play to put down others.

If they truly felt guilty, they would actually do something productive to help minority communities.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Mar 31, 2019)

Call me cynical but I think it's all part of a brainwashing campaign. To break people down so they can build them back up as true believers of their ideology. Why else would this movement be so willing to dismiss the personal accomplishments of people? "Oh you were valedictorian and went to college on scholarship then you went started a business and developed a great career. Well, you're white and have privilege so yeah you can't be proud of that. It's all unearned. Now submit to me."

I get where the people being proud over shit they don't have any say over comes from. But they take this shit too far. They act like people have no control or agency over anything in their lives. That going along with their bullshit is the only way to absolve them of the sin of being white.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Mar 31, 2019)

Tootsie Bear said:


> There's a video where Beto O'Rourke apologizes for his "white privilege" and one of the black guys next to him just laughs uncontrollably as he spoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never understood the “guilt for the ancestors” things. My ancestors were a bunch of people I never met or even lived during the same time as them. Why should I be made to feel guilty over their actions? I had no control over their actions. Hell, I don’t even know what the actions were.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 31, 2019)

Sometimes "white privilege" strikes me as some kind of humblebrag.  It boils down to: "I am white, and therefore I'm wealthier, better educated, better positioned, healthier, and perceived as better-looking than brown people on average.  Oh, it's a _curse_ being born so privileged."

It's like white supremacy for cowards.

ETA: I hasten to note that the "advantages" I mentioned are ones _they_ put forward as examples of their "shameful privilege".  I question all "facts" asserted by SJWs.


----------



## Internet Nuisance (Mar 31, 2019)

"White people deserve death die die die I hate you I hate you I hate you" said the white person

'White guilt' is just today's uncle tomfoolery.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 31, 2019)

White guilt is bullshit. Treat people like people and you have nothing to feel guilty about.

For the most part I think it's just something that makes idiots feel better about themselves. They see themselves as super 'woke' for hating on other white people. Makes them feel superior I guess.


----------



## Rootbeer (Mar 31, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Does a person who worked their ass off to succeed not deserve to feel good about themselves rather than be told “oh, it’s only because you’re white that you did that”?


I think this a sword that cuts both ways as well.

You have someone like me who sees a minority in some executive position, or got into a really good college or whatever and think, "Did they get there because they deserved it? Or were they a diversity hire to make quota?"  And I hate feeling that way, everyone should be where they are because of merit and effort.

I don't know how America fell away from MLK's teachings, but I really hope we go back to them, for everyone's well-being.  

Good post by the way, I saw that trending on Twitter and hoped someone would make a thread about it.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ve seen it both ways. There’s the ones who use it as a way to appear super “woke” and as a means to to feel morally superior to everyone, but I’ve also seen people try to belittle hardships by essentially going “shut up, you’re white. Others have it harder!” to people dealing with depression, poverty, severe illnesses, ect.

Either way, it’s a bunch of crap to try and shame someone like that.


Rootbeer said:


> I think this a sword that cuts both ways as well.
> 
> You have someone like me who sees a minority in some executive position, or got into a really good college or whatever and think, "Did they get there because they deserved it? Or were they a diversity hire to make quota?"  And I hate feeling that way, everyone should be where they are because of merit and effort.
> 
> ...


That’s a really good point too. People are so desperate to draw lines in the sand and accuse the other side of being irredeemable villains, that hardly anyone ever tries to find some common ground. And those that do quickly have their own side turn on them. 

It’s all a fucking mess.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Mar 31, 2019)

Rootbeer said:


> I think this a sword that cuts both ways as well.
> 
> You have someone like me who sees a minority in some executive position, or got into a really good college or whatever and think, "Did they get there because they deserved it? Or were they a diversity hire to make quota?"  And I hate feeling that way, everyone should be where they are because of merit and effort.



I have to confess, that this has happened to me a couple of times, recently. Five years ago, if I saw a black dude or, say, an asian woman in a position of authority or status, I wouldn't have assumed anything other than they probably earned that position through talent or hard work.

Now...it's the opposite. Unless I see evidence that they earned that post, I will just assume they got it by race baiting and white guilt.


----------



## HoTTaKe (Mar 31, 2019)

#MyWhitePrivilege has enabled me to ignore the stupid niggers and faggots trying to push this commie faggot shit down my throat.  womp womp


----------



## JM 590 (Mar 31, 2019)

Of course that hashtag would trend on Twitter.  What a cesspool of a website.  

White males have the highest suicide rate out of any race and gender, so I guess this propaganda's effective.


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm unable to even imagine having an iota of white guilt, it's so alien a concept.



Piss said:


> White males have the highest suicide rate out of any race and gender, so I guess this propaganda's effective.


 Mix propaganda, actual hardship, white people's penchant for foresight, and the male propensity to succeed at suicide, and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 31, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> That’s a really good point too. People are so desperate to draw lines in the sand and accuse the other side of being irredeemable villains, that hardly anyone ever tries to find some common ground. And those that do quickly have their own side turn on them.
> 
> It’s all a fucking mess.


Defection cycles are like that.
White guilt is the blueprint for the "muh toxic fanbase" defense that we've seen corporations trot out when audiences don't want their #woke shit. It's a power play, as @eldri said: the Goodwhites asserting their moral superiority over the Badwhites, thereby justifying their treatment of said Badwhites. Don't like illegal immigrants fucking everything up? Cry more white tears, did you know that sixty years ago, a black person got lynched for whistling at a white woman? Check your privilege.

Whites are numerous but stratified, and it's in the interest of the top stratum to keep the lower ones divided, disorganized, and as powerless as possible, because if they ever closed ranks and asserted their prerogative as the majority in a democracy, they could outvote both the top stratum and their client groups in most places, and that can't be allowed to happen if the people on top want to stay on top. So it becomes imperative to propagandize the lower strata with shame, self-hatred, and threats of ostracism to get them to work against their own best interests, while at the same time stifling any attempt by them to organize. "White guilt" is a good way to do this, since attempts to push back against it can be stigmatized and dismissed as "racism," "white supremacy," and (in [the current year]) "literally Hitler." The top stratum already occupies the inside track, so any disadvantages they receive from generalized anti-white sentiment and/or policy is easily ameliorated by the advantages of wealth, status, and connections.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 31, 2019)

HoTTaKe said:


> #MyWhitePrivilege has enabled me to ignore the stupid niggers and faggots trying to push this commie faggot shit down my throat.  womp womp



I wish I was a niggerfaggot right now so I could be double offended.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Mar 31, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I never understood the “guilt for the ancestors” things. My ancestors were a bunch of people I never met or even lived during the same time as them. Why should I be made to feel guilty over their actions? I had no control over their actions. Hell, I don’t even know what the actions were.


This is what gets me.  How far back do we need to take this?  Do we stop in that last couple hundred years because it's convenient, there's more written records, and black people were the ones being picked on in America at the time?  Why should that time period be any more important than, say, the Roman period in Europe when a shitton of white people were slaves? 

People have been shitty to other people for arbitrary reasons since people first began to exist.  Demanding one arbitrary group feel guilty because it's reasonably close by in historical terms is utterly pointless and only done for reasons of power.  They scream about history but regard it as only a small period that affected them.

Ditto for rubbish like 'cultural appropriation'.


----------



## A Logging Company (Mar 31, 2019)

My understanding is this bizarre form of anti-whiteness that has taken over mainstream culture is rooted in the 60's , when a lot of far leftist were disenfranchised by how shitty the Soviet Union was, and looked to third world countries in Asia and Africa as the people who could finally do real communism. Little did they know most of those countries would be even more brutal and tyrannical than the USSR. These memes and general mindset continued to metastasize in academia, and only grew in force with the absolute collapse of communism around the world in late 80's and early 90's. A lot of the SJW stuff we complain about today were widely parodied in the 90's and mocked under the vague term of "Political Correctness." Political Correctness grip was on three pillars of society at the time: Academia, the legal system, and corporate culture (and the only reason it took over corporate America was because of how it effected the legal system and courts). There was even a college comedy movie called _PCU_ that mocked the phenomena. 

While it effected the mainstream culture to a degree (like getting gay sitcoms and increasing tokenism) it wasn't this rabid force. While I have a conspiracy hypothesis (funny that SJW-ism took off just after the 08' financial crisis and following economic depression) I think the biggest cause was social media that gave these tendencies a place to spread outside of small true believing circles. That seeds were the in the minds of people who went to university, but the constant hammering by wackos gave it food and fuel. Those still going college got hit the hardest by it. This is why SJW devotoin is mostly a phenomena among middle class to wealthy people.

What is most unfortunate is that it's ironically what keeps effective diversity from really functioning, since it just picks at societal scabs so they don't really heal. The only real people who benefit are Manchurian Minorities who aren't white but appeal to upper-class sensibilities, people like Obama and Kamala Harris, or act like an absolute stereotype to the pleasure of said upper class whites like Cornell West, who sounds like a crow from Dumbo most the time. Think about it this way, we had the Woke Oscars where _Black Panther _and _Black KKKlansman_ were nominated, but Kevin Hart a black comedian had his hosting gig taken away because he turned out to be the wrong kind of black (telling gay jokes a few years ago).


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2019)

#MyWhitePrivilege I made fun of a crippled epileptic groid and called him Julius Seizure and don't feel guilty in the least.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 31, 2019)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> This is what gets me.  How far back do we need to take this?  Do we stop in that last couple hundred years because it's convenient, there's more written records, and black people were the ones being picked on in America at the time?  Why should that time period be any more important than, say, the Roman period in Europe when a shitton of white people were slaves?
> 
> People have been shitty to other people for arbitrary reasons since people first began to exist.  Demanding one arbitrary group feel guilty because it's reasonably close by in historical terms is utterly pointless and only done for reasons of power.  They scream about history but regard it as only a small period that affected them.


Ironically, white people are actually a _minority_ in the global population. There are more yellow, brown, and black people than there are whites. Give white people their minority privileges, bitches.
Back on topic, what, exactly, are whites guilty of that nonwhites haven't done? Kill people with different skin colors? Genghis Khan and his yellow fellows were slaughtering brown Muslims in the Middle East centuries before the New World was discovered. Conquered land that wasn't theirs? Please. The Timurid Dynasty did that to India long before Columbus sailed the ocean blue. Slavery? The Maya enslaved the other indigenous tribes for labor and human sacrifices. Colonies? The Chinese, Japanese, and Koreans colonized each other in endless cycles until the Europeans arrived.
What whites did was industrialize these acts- make them more efficient. They happened to be the first race to think of it; any other race would have gladly enacted such efficiency if they knew of it.
This ethos of efficiency gradually made its way into white societies, causing them to improve, and become better than those of other races (yes, they are objectively better. Why is it nobody immigrates to, say, the Congo?) That is why white people became the dominant power in the world- they believed there was a better way, and looked for that way. The rest of the world reached a point where they said "This is enough; we are satisfied with our progress." That willingness to take risks and advance in the name of efficiency was, for whatever reason, not present in their cultures.
The people calling out white privilege dislike this fact. They can neither build, nor innovate. They can only tear down what others made. They are barbarians gawking in hatred at the gates of Rome.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> The Chinese, Japanese, and Koreans colonized each other in endless cycles until the Europeans arrived.



Don't forget that while white people might have bought African slaves, they often bought them from Arabs and Muslims.

Muslims should have to pay reparations too, or at least they should if the whole dumb concept had any merit, which it doesn't.


----------



## HoTTaKe (Mar 31, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> I wish I was a niggerfaggot right now so I could be double offended.



Imagine if you went tranny and fucked Rachel Dolezai and babies?



AnOminous said:


> Don't forget that while white people might have bought African slaves, they often bought them from Arabs and Muslims.



And if that is the case, they clearly didn't get the best deal on them.  Certainly not as good of a price as they would have given a fellow Arab/Muslim.  If we paid a premium we should at least have gotten some extra features.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah I concur with those noting the similarities between this and the trend of religious fundies using their own performatively pious and perfidiously penitent humblebragging about their sins as their justification to spew hate and damnation against the masses of "unrepentant sinners" who have not submitted themselves to their moral and spiritual betters. 

And just like with the fundies, those who squeal the loudest about their own redemption from sin and their own moral superiority over those who do not bend the knee to the dogma are the ones most likely to eventually be outed as having been sodomising the altar boys the whole time they were preaching


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 31, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Ironically, white people are actually a _minority_ in the global population. There are more yellow, brown, and black people than there are whites. Give white people their minority privileges, bitches.
> Back on topic, what, exactly, are whites guilty of that nonwhites haven't done? Kill people with different skin colors? Genghis Khan and his yellow fellows were slaughtering brown Muslims in the Middle East centuries before the New World was discovered. Conquered land that wasn't theirs? Please. The Timurid Dynasty did that to India long before Columbus sailed the ocean blue. Slavery? The Maya enslaved the other indigenous tribes for labor and human sacrifices. Colonies? The Chinese, Japanese, and Koreans colonized each other in endless cycles until the Europeans arrived.
> What whites did was industrialize these acts- make them more efficient. They happened to be the first race to think of it; any other race would have gladly enacted such efficiency if they knew of it.
> This ethos of efficiency gradually made its way into white societies, causing them to improve, and become better than those of other races (yes, they are objectively better. Why is it nobody immigrates to, say, the Congo?) That is why white people became the dominant power in the world- they believed there was a better way, and looked for that way. The rest of the world reached a point where they said "This is enough; we are satisfied with our progress." That willingness to take risks and advance in the name of efficiency was, for whatever reason, not present in their cultures.
> The people calling out white privilege dislike this fact. They can neither build, nor innovate. They can only tear down what others made. They are barbarians gawking in hatred at the gates of Rome.



I'm more with Jared Diamond on this that the advantage mostly came down to accidents of history, such as Europeans having better access to high-calorie/high-protein food, having climate and geography that better spur exploration and development, and by having infectious diseases that would kill unexposed cultures in droves. All of these things combined facilitated risk taking and innovation. I also think overpopulation in Europe contributed to the other historical phenomenon of white people being fucking relentless. When they'd set up a colony and the colony would disappear without a trace, the response would be to just set up another colony. The Norse giving up on Newfoundland was a rare instance in history where white colonizers said "fuck it, this is too hard".

Of course SJWs hate Diamond and try to accuse him of racism because he doesn't believe white people are inherently evil.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Mar 31, 2019)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> This is what gets me.  How far back do we need to take this?


I don't think that's the point. All these arguments are made in bad faith; there's no genuine desire to right any real wrongs (except in the minds of the useful idiots,) because actual expiation of the "crime" would mean relinquishing the power it holds over the "criminals." The point is to keep the Badwhites trapped in a double-bind where acknowledging race is both mandatory and forbidden, so whatever they do is racist, wrong and deserving of whatever punishment the Goodwhites mete out. That's why it's impossible to navigate the "rules" here- they're designed to be ignavigable, because if they were internally consistent enough to be followed, the Goodwhites would lose the moral license for their position.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 31, 2019)

HoTTaKe said:


> And if that is the case, they clearly didn't get the best deal on them. Certainly not as good of a price as they would have given a fellow Arab/Muslim. If we paid a premium we should at least have gotten some extra features.



Good point.  The Muslims should pay us reparations for overcharging us on inferior, low quality slaves.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 31, 2019)

Considering the current timeline, in hindsight, can you really blame this person for wanting to be black?


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 31, 2019)

i do love the subset of people who will make sweeping generalizations about black people, then get butthurt when someone tells them they’re privileged because of the color of their skin.  They never connect those dots.

But no, I don’t believe a white person needs to feel guilty if they’ve never done anybody wrong.  The way it was explained to me a long time ago is that it’s less about guilt and more about just being concious of the way minorities continue to be treated unfairly.  That’s it.  It’s not as bad as it was decades ago, but there are still some problems.  We can be concious of these things and respect those struggles without holding ourselves personally responsible.  That’s how I see it anyway.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 31, 2019)

If you can feel guilty for what dead people did, you should feel proud for the accomplishments as well: https://artsandculture.google.com/project/once-upon-a-try

Look, I don’t care what race invented the computer so I can laugh at weirdos on KF. I’m just happy it exists.


----------



## Tism the Return (Mar 31, 2019)

Insane theory, what if white guilt is just a manifestation of self-hating fucks that don't realize that their issues are with themselves because they're useless, human garbage and know so but it's easier to blame shit on their skin color rather than acknowledge reality and act upon it?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 31, 2019)

I don’t have white guilt OR white pride. 

What do I win?


----------



## FA 855 (Mar 31, 2019)

Its a rhetorical device designed to make 'guilty whites' vote for left wing policies out of guilt, rather than compassion (and that's actually quite creepy if you think about it) and it is effective because these guilty people think they are absolving themselves when in reality they are just spreading their internalised mental hatred to other fellow guilty humans in waiting.


----------



## jcd (Mar 31, 2019)

Tism the Return said:


> Insane theory, what if white guilt is just a manifestation of self-hating fucks that don't realize that their issues are with themselves because they're useless, human garbage and know so but it's easier to blame shit on their skin color rather than acknowledge reality and act upon it?


Add an obsession with blaming their ancestors because of hatred of their parents and you've got something going there.


----------



## jcd (Mar 31, 2019)

RedRightHand said:


> Its a rhetorical device designed to make 'guilty whites' vote for left wing policies out of guilt, rather than compassion (and that's actually quite creepy if you think about it) and it is effective because these guilty people think they are absolving themselves when in reality they are just spreading their internalised mental hatred to other fellow guilty humans in waiting.


USA doesn't have any parties that support any left wing policies.


----------



## FA 855 (Mar 31, 2019)

jcd said:


> USA doesn't have any parties that support any left wing policies.


Yes but relatively speaking, every country has a left and right wing, even the Alt-Right has its own left wing right wing axis. In this case I'm referring to Democratic Socialist types.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have mostly black co-workers. They don't give a rat's ass about this "whites did horrible shit to black people" crap the woke people spread and act like the black community actually cares about that. They only care if you're not a jackass and massive racist to them, and I get along really well with them.

White guilt is such a bullshit trend, and people need to realize most black people don't care about white people doing horrible shit many years ago. They just want to live their lives.


----------



## Reactionary Rhetoric (Mar 31, 2019)

I won't apologize for being the best. Get on our level or get out.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 31, 2019)

If someone actually did come up to me and told me all of my successes were because I happened to be white, I would just go up to them and laugh in their face.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Mar 31, 2019)

And I don't pay attention to bullshit Apex Fallacies, regardless of who they target.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Mar 31, 2019)

We got white guilt, could you imagine the reaction if someone mention jew guilt? ?


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 31, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I don’t have white guilt OR white pride.
> 
> What do I win?


You get to always be lumped in with one side by the other in an argument.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 31, 2019)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> You get to always be lumped in with one side by the other in an argument.


Damn, I was hoping it meant both SJWs and white racists would hate me


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 31, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Damn, I was hoping it meant both SJWs and white racists would hate me


No that is what it means.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 31, 2019)

Saw some white bimbo using that hashtag with "aspiring race traitor" in her bio. I always love imagining or even seeing the situation in which these /actual traitors/ gets beaten and raped by someone who actually is involved in the hate they try to influence. 
You know, like when a blonde swedish chick gets used and cut up by immigrants before she gets to open her mouth and say "I actually hate white men", as if that'd change anything. The same way school shooter worshipers would've get shot up all the same.


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 31, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> Saw some white bimbo using that hashtag with "aspiring race traitor" in her bio. I always love imagining or even seeing the situation in which these /actual traitors/ gets beaten and raped by someone who actually is involved in the hate they try to influence.
> You know, like when a blonde swedish chick gets used and cut up by immigrants before she gets to open her mouth and say "I actually hate white men", as if that'd change anything. The same way school shooter worshipers would've get shot up all the same.


You have a sick imagination


----------



## verissimus (Mar 31, 2019)

Wtf.  Seriously you truly have to be a moron if not, well I'll put it as a watered-down racist or racialist if you prefer if you believe in this crap.  I mean really, the whole point to all this is more to do with the sins of certain people's white parents or ancestors which is sensible, not the entire freaking race which is not sensible and yet that's the thing being put on trial.  It's ludicrous.  They might as well blame Switzerland for I don't know, the intifada or European imperialism.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 31, 2019)

It's comedy, but it makes some really good relevant arguments.
I guess the subtext here is that if you buy into this white guilt garbage then congratulations, you're the racist and you want to not feel bad about that desperately enough to participate in some grand charade.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 31, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> Saw some white bimbo using that hashtag with "aspiring race traitor" in her bio. I always love imagining or even seeing the situation in which these /actual traitors/ gets beaten and raped by someone who actually is involved in the hate they try to influence.
> You know, like when a blonde swedish chick gets used and cut up by immigrants before she gets to open her mouth and say "I actually hate white men", as if that'd change anything. The same way school shooter worshipers would've get shot up all the same.


Calm down, faggot


----------



## Jarolleon (Mar 31, 2019)

A Humble Ewok said:


> My understanding is this bizarre form of anti-whiteness that has taken over mainstream culture is rooted in the 60's , when a lot of far leftist were disenfranchised by how shitty the Soviet Union was, and looked to third world countries in Asia and Africa as the people who could finally do real communism. Little did they know most of those countries would be even more brutal and tyrannical than the USSR. These memes and general mindset continued to metastasize in academia, and only grew in force with the absolute collapse of communism around the world in late 80's and early 90's. A lot of the SJW stuff we complain about today were widely parodied in the 90's and mocked under the vague term of "Political Correctness." Political Correctness grip was on three pillars of society at the time: Academia, the legal system, and corporate culture (and the only reason it took over corporate America was because of how it effected the legal system and courts). There was even a college comedy movie called _PCU_ that mocked the phenomena.
> 
> While it effected the mainstream culture to a degree (like getting gay sitcoms and increasing tokenism) it wasn't this rabid force. While I have a conspiracy hypothesis (funny that SJW-ism took off just after the 08' financial crisis and following economic depression) I think the biggest cause was social media that gave these tendencies a place to spread outside of small true believing circles. That seeds were the in the minds of people who went to university, but the constant hammering by wackos gave it food and fuel. Those still going college got hit the hardest by it. This is why SJW devotoin is mostly a phenomena among middle class to wealthy people.
> 
> What is most unfortunate is that it's ironically what keeps effective diversity from really functioning, since it just picks at societal scabs so they don't really heal. The only real people who benefit are Manchurian Minorities who aren't white but appeal to upper-class sensibilities, people like Obama and Kamala Harris, or act like an absolute stereotype to the pleasure of said upper class whites like Cornell West, who sounds like a crow from Dumbo most the time. Think about it this way, we had the Woke Oscars where _Black Panther _and _Black KKKlansman_ were nominated, but Kevin Hart a black comedian had his hosting gig taken away because he turned out to be the wrong kind of black (telling gay jokes a few years ago).


It might go back to the jazz age, after which nearly everything "hip" and "cool" originated from black Americans (even if the stylings were copied and enhanced by whites in the case of Elvis or big band jazz). After four generations of popular culture depicting whites as stuffy, bland and boring on account of this (until they fit in with the local minority crowd of course!) is it truly surprising that people would come to think that we need "cultural enrichment"? 

If you had this "pale,stale, male" meme ingrained, it's very easy to imagine colonial history as a bunch of Puritans radiating out from Europe, determined to destroy the fun-loving, creative cultures and turn those people into more bland worker bees as if they were Cybermen from Doctor Who. You'd likely perceive it as the ultimate tragedy, on the level of the Fall of Man in Abrahamic religions. No wonder white guilt is so often compared to original sin.


----------



## Damn Near (Mar 31, 2019)

You know why white people have it so good in this country? Because we did 100% of the legwork in building it. You think this shit exists in a vacuum? You think we were desperately wanting a bunch of crybaby fucking scumbag idiots from lousy countries to come here and enjoy our hard work and then bitch us out because they have no sweat equity invested in anything? In summation, jews stink.


----------



## flexedupicedout (Mar 31, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> I didn’t really know where to put this, just something I wanted to get off my chest. I acknowledge this is coming from the viewpoint of a white guy in America, and probably doesn’t accurately apply to the entire world.
> 
> So apparently this is currently trending on Twitter...
> View attachment 711127
> ...



As a black man in America that isn't a self-hating coon, white people being guilty for shit their ancestors have done is stupid. Being aware and accepting of others is all that's owed of you, just like every other citizen. Anytime a white friend of mine jumps the gun to seem "not racist" makes me cringe hard and want to smack some sense into them.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 31, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Don't forget that while white people might have bought African slaves, they often bought them from Arabs and Muslims.
> 
> Muslims should have to pay reparations too, or at least they should if the whole dumb concept had any merit, which it doesn't.


I think we can take that even further. Slavery has existed throughout human history in pretty much every society ever for a hundred thousand years plus. White American men (the great Satan du jour) made slavery illegal within 78 years of founding America. I think that Americans should be proud of that. We broke a dark human tradition in only a few generations.
The Narrative would have us forget that, while ignoring the truth about not only the Arabs - certainly we must also forget that the primary enslavers of Africans were other Africans and still are today.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 31, 2019)

Most of the people using that hashtag are Jews, actually. 

And, without any hint of sarcasm, it makes a lot of sense if we consider the link between guilt and Abrahamic religions.


----------



## Anonimo (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m white and I’ve spent more than enough time feeling guilty for things that I can’t change about myself _without _adding white guilt to the mix. And I’d prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 1, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I have absolutely no white guilt, and anybody who does is a fucking idiot.


I'm glad there are those like you and me that know better.



RavenCrow said:


> White guilt is bullshit. Treat people like people and you have nothing to feel guilty about.
> 
> For the most part I think it's just something that makes idiots feel better about themselves. They see themselves as super 'woke' for hating on other white people. Makes them feel superior I guess.


That's all it is. You can't change how you were born and you certainly should never have shame over who you are or anyone else.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Apr 2, 2019)

I think it's only a growing trend in that America is in the middle of extreme cultural fission at the moment. The percentage of people who are aware of and reject White Guilt are growing at a similar rate for the first time since the concept was devised.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 3, 2019)

Whypipo dindu nuffin.

Actually they dindu somethin, like everybody else. Europeans killed so many people in the new world that they created a global climate cooling, as did the Mongols when they conquered all of Eurasia. The Arabs enslaved many Black people just like Europeans did in the Transatlantic Slave Trade. The Aztec Empire was a brutal theocratic dictatorship. Communism which was invented by Whypipo killed 100 million and capitalism continues to do. The Ancient Near East had slavery too, as did the Ancient Greeks and Romans.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 3, 2019)

I just don’t see the point. I don’t speak for all white people, I can’t speak for my ancestors and everyone involved in the enslavement of Africans by Europeans and Americans is long dead. If I apologise, it won’t change the past, and it won’t stop racism in the future.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 3, 2019)

I feel neither guilt nor pride for what other white people have done, any more than I feel for what other non-white people have done.  In a sense, I'm "proud" to be a human, I'm "proud" of the forebears of American culture, democracy, freedom, all that jazz.  But I certainly don't deserve any reward for that. I didn't do it.

I don't like the terrible things humans have done.  People have killed each other in horrible ways, done all sorts of terrible things, it's all bad. I don't feel guilty for any of it though, and certainly I won't accept any punishment for it.

White privilege as the concept "White people on average have certain advantages they might not realize they have when passing judgement" is a useful one. My childhood in the suburbs was not the same as someone else's childhood in the inner city.  But that concept is an introspective one, not a cudgel to knock down argument you don't like.

White guilt is like flogging yourself every morning because adam ate that damned apple in the bible.  It just makes you feel like you've "done something". It's like people going to church on sundays and being absolute horrible people the rest of the week.

To me, any privileges I've gotten from being white should be standard.  The solution isn't "Take stuff away from white people" but "Everyone should be treated the same way".


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2019)

The idiocy of white guilt is pretty simple.  Imagine you owe someone a bunch of money and you don't have it.  How are you going to treat that person?  Are you going to be friends with them?  Are you going to hang around with them?  Do you want them living next door?  

No.  You're going to avoid them.  You're going to be rude to them.  You're going to find excuses for why they're shit and you shouldn't have to pay them back anyway.  

Except in this case it isn't just money, and no matter how much money you have, you could never pay it back ever.  

So you're going to decide fuck those people and avoid them like the plague, just like you'd avoid any other bill collector.


----------



## Ciroplex (Apr 3, 2019)

Seriously this is a terribly racist trend. The funny thing is, slavery is the best thing that ever happened to blacks in America. Black people in America have a better life than black people in Africa in 2019. ANY income disparity or inequality can easily be chalked up to average IQ differences in black and white people. 

It is no wonder that Asians and even Nigerians who come to the US to be educated are some of the highest income earners in this country. What about "Asian Privilege"?

I fucking hate this kind of philosophy because it is just another victim card that these insufferable retards pull because their precious egos can't look in the mirror. 

Fuck people.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 3, 2019)

To help alleviate the white guilt some of you may be feeling:


----------



## Bum Driller (Apr 16, 2019)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> There’s also the case of people seeming to have White Guilt so much they actively go out of their way to shit on anything white people like or just say things like “Kill all white men” and the like. I honestly can’t tell sometimes if they actually believe it or they’re just desperate not to be hated online by people.




In my opinion, all "white guilt" is extremely fake. I've never met anyone who was vocal about the idea and who would've appeared honest about it. It's all just posturing to get social brownie points in certain circles, and nothing else. Soon those faggots have another trend going on, and no-one is interested in "white guilt" anymore.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 18, 2019)

This is why we ended up with Trump as President.  Earlier this week, I heard a relative admitted to firing one of her workers because this worker was homeless for several years, but she did not wallow in white guilt when her boss told her that her life was ridiculously privileged.  She admitted to firing this woman just because “she just did not get it.”  And she saw nothing wrong with that at all.

I get that there are times when white privilege is applicable, but give me a fucking break.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 20, 2019)

People need to learn that there's a difference between acknowledging fucked up things done in the past (or present) and flagellating yourself.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Apr 20, 2019)

John Titor said:


> People need to learn that there's a difference between acknowledging fucked up things done in the past (or present) and flagellating yourself.


Is there a meaningful difference in [the current year], when acknowledging these things is taken as an admission of guilt and an obligation for muh rep'rations? Because if there is, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## RepQuest (Apr 20, 2019)

Do groups matter? Yes. Is white privilege a thing? Yes. Should white people flagellate themselves over it? No.

The renewed focus on groups over the individual in liberal multicultural societies goes both ways and is going to make those liberal societies very illiberal very quickly, and that won't be pleasant in the slightest.


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 24, 2019)

RepQuest said:


> Is white privilege a thing? Yes.


It's not. I can get a scholarship for being any race but white. I can join a supporting club for any race but white and get specific resources for not being white. There are privileged white people, but no white privilege as that dried coal mining town with a meth problem in west Virginia despite being very white has zero privilege.


----------



## Dropped Burner (Apr 24, 2019)

Ciroplex said:


> ANY income disparity or inequality can easily be chalked up to average IQ differences in black and white people.


I'd say the removal of labor jobs and the nurturing of a victim mentality for everyone who isn't a white male harms them more than any IQ differences. A dumb nigger can still work a shovel and get paid for it, but he's taught from birth that he should take welfare instead. If you're born stupid and everyone around you encourages you to be lazy, your prospects aren't good.


----------



## Megaroad (Apr 24, 2019)

Don't remember a character creation screen so I feel nothing for being a honky.


----------



## God of Nothing (Apr 24, 2019)

What a fantastic way to breed resentment, promote racism, spread discrimination, and cause social discord. I'm sure pissing off the majority of a nation on the behalf of the minorities won't lead to them retaliating in any way. They should just bend over and take it. They were made to be "evil" racist supremacist conquerors and should feel bad about it. 

I'm not even white and I can see the absolute bullshit of this concept. It's just the white man's burden all over again with the phrasing switched around. They're victimizing all minorities with this utterly asinine way of thinking. Everything a "white" man has done, someone under the skin rainbow has probably also done. All humans can be absolute pieces of shit, it's in our nature regardless of skin color.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Apr 24, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Whypipo dindu nuffin.
> 
> Actually they dindu somethin, like everybody else. Europeans killed so many people in the new world that they created a global climate cooling, as did the Mongols when they conquered all of Eurasia. The Arabs enslaved many Black people just like Europeans did in the Transatlantic Slave Trade. The Aztec Empire was a brutal theocratic dictatorship. Communism which was invented by Whypipo killed 100 million and capitalism continues to do. The Ancient Near East had slavery too, as did the Ancient Greeks and Romans.



I mean, almost every native that died in the New World died from disease.  Which was something the colonists couldn't control or understand.  That isn't to say that there wasn't horrible things done -- most notably the Spanish -- but it isn't like Spaniards as a whole smelled Redskin blood on the wind in Madrid and sailed on over to get their hundred redskin scalps.  

The Arab slave trade was also significantly worse than the European.  If I were a slave who just got captured by the next-door village and shipped off into the slave trade in 1750, I'd hope and pray that I would be shipped off to America.  Being shipped to an Arab country was essentially a guaranteed death sentence of torture.  Hope you enjoyed your dick while you had it, because you don't have it anymore.  Both trades were shitty, but the Arab slave trade was significantly shittier.


----------



## Super Color Up (Apr 24, 2019)

We've only swapped one extreme for the other. Instead of shouldering the minorities, we bow, etc.

It's not only a disturbing trend, but one that's far reaching too. I've seen retards try to say Japanese people aren't oppressed because of their skin color and their natural occlusion to white folk. If any of them knew history pertaining to DubyaDubyaToo, they'd change their tune, I bet.

Shit, you could write a thesis on this.


----------



## Otterly (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s yet another form of woke aggression. Weaponised offence which allows people to target and harm people they dislike or don’t agree with . 






						The knitting community is reckoning with racism
					

https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2019/2/25/18234950/knitting-racism-instagram-stories   The knitting community is reckoning with racism Fiber artists of color are taking to Instagram stories to call out instances of prejudice — and to try to shape a more inclusive future. By Jaya Saxena  Feb 25...




					kiwifarms.net
				




There’s an example of this going on right now in what should be the dull, drama free world of knitting. Apparently it’s not diverse enough. Pretty much every small business involved has been targeted by SJWs demanding a grovelling statement of white guilt. Even people who acknowledged lack of diversity and apologised got brigaded unless they used specific forms of language to grovel. 

It’s genuinely one of the oddest things I’ve ever seen. The level of aggression here just highlights that this is a form of dominance display and control. It’s reminded me of the pile ons that anyone who rejects trans stuff gets. Disturbing stuff. 

So no, I don’t feel guilty for being  white. Does racism exist? Yes it does. Is it a problem? Yes it is. Is making people feel ashamed and guilty and forcing them to reject what they can’t help/were born as on social media helpful in reducing racial tension? No it’s fucking not. 

It’s an aggressive social control technique.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 24, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> I mean, almost every native that died in the New World died from disease.  Which was something the colonists couldn't control or understand.  That isn't to say that there wasn't horrible things done -- most notably the Spanish -- but it isn't like Spaniards as a whole smelled Redskin blood on the wind in Madrid and sailed on over to get their hundred redskin scalps.
> 
> The Arab slave trade was also significantly worse than the European.  If I were a slave who just got captured by the next-door village and shipped off into the slave trade in 1750, I'd hope and pray that I would be shipped off to America.  Being shipped to an Arab country was essentially a guaranteed death sentence of torture.  Hope you enjoyed your dick while you had it, because you don't have it anymore.  Both trades were shitty, but the Arab slave trade was significantly shittier.



And getting shipped to Brazil was only better than being shipped to the Middle East in the "you get to keep your dick category"; out of nearly 5 million slaves, I want to say I saw something about a 50% mortality rate on the trip over, and something like a 95% mortality rate on the sugar cane plantations.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 25, 2019)

"white guilt" is fucking stupid and racist since white people aren't a monolithic culture. It's reminds me of the time in highschool some girl asked "Why did the Hutu kill the Tutsi? They are both black." People are too fucking stupid to realize you can be the same race yet still be vastly different.

 Should white people that had family that immigrated after the slave trade feel guilty? Should anyone feel guilty? No because blaming someone for their ancestors shit is fucking retarded.

If I found out one of my ancestors was a murderer that raped people should I feel any guilt over it and apologize to the descendants of the ancestor that was killed? I have no control over what people did in the past before I was born so why does it fucking matter?

Anyone that hates their own race is a faggot


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 25, 2019)

We should kill all non-Whites on this planet then afterwards our children will have guilt and try to improve themselves. You know, like how in Star Trek they try to better themselves after pretty much everyone died in literal Eugenics Wars.

I hate how non-Whites try to take advantage of White Guilt for their political reasons. Like in Australia on Australia Day there are Asians talking about MUH ABOOS.


----------



## Draza (Apr 25, 2019)

White Guilt? Too bad i don't have any and neither should anyone else. Why bend over and feel guilt for things that happened years ago before we were even born? Fighting racism by shaming one race is praticially racist, but i guess those morons on Twitter didn't realise that didn't they? Be proud of your race.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Apr 25, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> And getting shipped to Brazil was only better than being shipped to the Middle East in the "you get to keep your dick category"; out of nearly 5 million slaves, I want to say I saw something about a 50% mortality rate on the trip over, and something like a 95% mortality rate on the sugar cane plantations.



I'm not necessarily saying I don't believe those statistics, but I would want to see some sources if you happen to have them.  I know from prior research that you are correct and that Brazil was most certainly a shittier place to be a slave than North America, but statistics like 50% mortality rates on slave ships and a 95% mortality rate on cane sugar plantations don't make sense from a business perspective.  And the current black population of Brazil doesn't lead me to believe that 95% of them died on plantations in the 1600-1800s. 

I'm definitely interested in having my opinion on this changed.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 25, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> I'm not necessarily saying I don't believe those statistics, but I would want to see some sources if you happen to have them.  I know from prior research that you are correct and that Brazil was most certainly a shittier place to be a slave than North America, but statistics like 50% mortality rates on slave ships and a 95% mortality rate on cane sugar plantations don't make sense from a business perspective.  And the current black population of Brazil doesn't lead me to believe that 95% of them died on plantations in the 1600-1800s.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in having my opinion on this changed.



The triangular trade has an oft-cited figure of 33% and the slave trade was profitable enough that, not to be callous, they could afford an alarming amount of "breakage."  And that is often considered less awful than the Arab slave trade.  Certainly, 95% seems high, but they weren't known to live long, and neither were their children.  

The slave trade in America, even being at least marginally less murderous, was still absurdly inefficient and it only made economic sense up until about the invention of the cotton gin, which was going to destroy the utility of chattel slavery eventually with or without the abolition movement.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Apr 25, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The triangular trade has an oft-cited figure of 33% and the slave trade was profitable enough that, not to be callous, they could afford an alarming amount of "breakage."  And that is often considered less awful than the Arab slave trade.  Certainly, 95% seems high, but they weren't known to live long, and neither were their children.
> 
> The slave trade in America, even being at least marginally less murderous, was still absurdly inefficient and it only made economic sense up until about the invention of the cotton gin, which was going to destroy the utility of chattel slavery eventually with or without the abolition movement.



I've tried looking up my own sources for Brazilian slave mortality rates and I'm unable to find any.  I still can't buy the 95% figure, because at the end of slavery that would only leave 200,000 blacks in Brazil after 1850 after ~4,000,000 black slaves had been brought into the country.  Blacks are now a majority of the population of ~211,000,000. 

I was able to find figures for mortality rates aboard slave ships and the numbers are closer to 15-25%: 



			Slave Ships and the Middle Passage
		









						Slave ship - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





			Digital History
		


Losses were much higher in the 1600s and appear to lower into the 1700 and 1800s, but that has more to do with the advancements in sailing technology than anything else.  

Also if anyone told me this morning that I would be playing Devil's Advocate for the African slave trade, I would have told them to fuck off.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 25, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> I'm not necessarily saying I don't believe those statistics, but I would want to see some sources if you happen to have them.  I know from prior research that you are correct and that Brazil was most certainly a shittier place to be a slave than North America, but statistics like 50% mortality rates on slave ships and a 95% mortality rate on cane sugar plantations don't make sense from a business perspective.  And the current black population of Brazil doesn't lead me to believe that 95% of them died on plantations in the 1600-1800s.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in having my opinion on this changed.



It's been a while, and I'm not completely certain I remember where I saw the stat, but I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 28, 2019)

I don't know about all that, but I had a great idea for a skit the other day that's basically like the old trope of "White person takes their black SO to meet their white parents and their parents are super awkward and cringe and white-lib racist" trying to seem cool hip and totally not racist to their kid's bf/gf kind of Get Out scenario, but it's flipped, so it's some black dad trying to tell his daughter's boyfreidn that he has nothing against "you people" and talking about how much he loves the Beach Boys and Steely Dan and Wes Anderson movies.

What chuckles that would be!


Here's a white thing I do thats racist and makes me feel white guilt: whenever I meet a black dude under like...40(?) that he owns a Dragon Ball Z shirt. Probably one of those polyester button downs that's basically a poster on a shirt. You know the ones.)


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 29, 2019)

UngaWunga said:


> Here's a white thing I do thats racist and makes me feel white guilt: whenever I meet a black dude under like...40(?) that he owns a Dragon Ball Z shirt. Probably one of those polyester button downs that's basically a poster on a shirt. You know the ones.)


You have fun with that.

I don't subscribe to any notions of white privilege or supremacy because collectivism is for fucking speds.  Why would I want to chalk up my (few) positive aspects to an immutable condition I had no say in? Why would I want to, as a consequence, take on board every bad thing ever done by everyone else with that same immutable condition? Nah, fuck that shit.  I ain't done shit to pee-oh-sees other than just exist (which apparently is BAD ENOUGH) and my traceable ancestors ain't done shit to them either.

I kind of feel bad for people who buy into this utter garbage.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

It's not okay to be white


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (May 10, 2019)

I don't even understand the argument for white guilt amongst Europeans or even Americans which in itself is an even more ridiculous concept.

From a European perspective, how many great powers actually had empires?

Not all European countries had access to slave markets or colonization. So not all white Europeans in that regard should have any white guilt at all, as the reason for supposedly needing to have it doesn't exist. Therefore anyone from Ireland, Scandinavia, the Baltic states, Central and Eastern Europe, The Balkans, and Russia by that definition cannot have white guilt, because they weren't a colonial power in that regard.

The worst you could pin on any of these groups is essentially the Russian conquest and control over the stan's,
(A mixture of Tartar, Turkic, Han Chinese, Mongol, Uguyar, Kazahk, Uzbek, and many other Asian minorities.) and trying to exert influence over Afghanistan, Persia, and India during the Great Game period circa 1830 to 1895.

So excluding those who do you have, The Dutch, English, Belgians, Germans, French, Spanish.

All of which during the period of colonial Empire building were working towards what they saw as the duty of their societies as a civilizing force in the world by bringing law and order and Christianity to the dark continent, The New World and Asia, while also exploiting trade deals.

So again how do we judge this metric?

Nevermind the fact that the initial settlement into these areas was essentially missionaries, explorers and trade delegations. And that the actual act of colonialism didn't occur so much through immediate territorial expansion, but rather as was the case with the New World for the Spain, or South Africa and India for the British or the Dutch Indies for Holland, grew out of a necessity to govern partly provide localized services to expatriots in those countries, in the terms of infrastructure and government, but also to reign in on the companies that worked under royal charters, to make sure that they worked in the national interests and didn't become a liability. (IE The East India Company conquered India, because it became more economic and easier to trade, than having to deal with the Mughal's. The British government took over administrative controls in turn.)

As a result of this new rule of law and beginnings of new institutions, as well as the repression of local customs that were considered by the colonists as barbaric. (The Indian practice of Suti, or the decimation of the Thugee cults, or the repression of inter tribal killing in Afghanistan, and Pakistan, to be Indo-centric.) So with that understanding, we can justly say that colonialism while selfish in the terms of who is was meant to serve, ended up serving all.

Same with the Boer's of South Africa, (not entirely Dutch, though they were the ethnic majority of Europeans) these are a people who effectively aren't even colonialist, as they were outflow from their home countries that after massive treks, attacks and oppositions from native Africans, and betrayal at the hands of some of the locals, settled mainly in the land that had originally be Khaosian, who had in turn been decimated by the Bantu and Zulu's who effectively had through famine and genocide, destroyed the Khaosian majority and then sold the land through contract to the Boer's who then had their states absorbed by the British after a war to prevent it. (Mind you they had apartheid, but that's a different debate for a different time.)


Do you measure it by the metrics of sheer brutality? 

Then the Spanish and The Belgians should have the most white guilt. The Spanish for the appalling and systematic causalities visited on the Indian peoples of South America in their quests for Catholicism, gold and silver, in some cases wiping out 95% of the native born populations. (Dominican Republics native Indian's who Columbus originally came into contact with, were essentially worked to death, only 0.2 % of the population share ancestry with these original inhabitants.) Or the Belgian's who under the command of Leopold the II as his private personal company exploited the natural resources of the Congo and set up such a brutal system of treatment for the natives, that the methods of abuse used by the rebel fighters in the Congo (chopping of limbs with machetes) is an actual left over of the practice the Belgian introduced to the region.

Does the counter actions of the British trying to end the Atlantic Slave Trade and then further efforts to finish the Arab Slave Trade counteract the effects that white guilt should incur, or should one feel white guilt still regardless of this?

This of course in not including the African nations that enabled the free movements of their enslaved countrymen, captives of inter-tribal war or over population, to essentially be sold in kind to the Europeans for weaponry and trade goods, because without them supporting the global slave trade, the trade of African slaves would have collapsed, or the Arabs, who contributed the most to that global slave trade, by being the biggest buyers, sellers, and transporters of slaves in global history, white or black, and are tied to the history of Europe. 

Especially the Turks who through their barbarity and cunning brutally repressed not only the Greeks, Balkans, and Armenian Christians, but also equally mistreated their Muslim brethren in Africa and the Arab world as a great colonial power.

And with all of that being said, the current generation of people in Europe have lived in a world without the institutions of slavery and in most cases the institutions of colonialism. The same cannot be said for parts of Africa, Asia, or the Arab world. 

Anyone born post 1960 owes nothing to the argument for European white guilt, as if they ever did in the first place.

Then there is America.

Simply put, should one feel guilty because a group of pioneers rejected religious persecution in their home countries for the chance to settle in a new land that was not occupied by any competing European power, or in their own minds a civilized nation, and were only able to do so because the technological advancement of their firearms, as well as the will of local native powers to use the influence of the newcomers and their gunpowder to win local wars, is something all American's should feel guilty for? 

Or the fact that the even though it's now been almost expunged from their general history syllabus, the split in support of the the English as citizens of the crown, and of the new revolutionary American's is what destroyed the dominion of the Haudenosaune or Iroquois Federation. The most powerful first nation in the thirteen colonies, and the largest single political entity outside of the colonist, and British in America at that time, effectively destroyed themselves from within by splitting their allegiances in order to court favor with the parties they thought were going to be the winner, and support for waging war on their enemies? 

Or the ravages of smallpox and other European diseases which unknowingly brought over by settlers set to work on unexposed population in the same way that the Europeans unknowingly brought the bubonic plague from China and decimated their own peoples? (Again the Spanish are technically more guilty of this, as they were the first to expose American native populations to European diseases. The West Indian's gave European's syphilis in return so the exchange wasn't one sided.)    

Or the fact that the varying groups of warring native bands, almost all of which in terms of the plains Indians were nomadic hunter gatherers, were unable to outmaneuver the incoming white settlers who had the technological advantages, common languages, agriculture, and later the railroads, in order to settle the west through the manifest destiny period and westward expansion? 

There is an evil part of history there in the treatment of native peoples. 

The aggressive expansion of the US government into lands that had been designated by previous administrations to be free Indian lands, into the small reservation systems that had been set up and then forcibly interned in through an ongoing series of Indian War circa 1800 - 1915.

The betrayal of the civilized tribes, those Indians in the South and North East who had effectively assimilated to agrarian farming, adopted the English language and religion, and customs, being forced off of their traditional lands which fell under the law of rightful property ownership, and were actually seized and sold. 

The destruction of the buffalo herds of the great plains in order to meet the demands of the growing US economy, and meat market. In order to make room for domesticated cattle, and deprive the hunter gatherer societies of the Indians of their main means of food security. 

The crimes of those who involved in the bureaucracies of the reservation systems, withheld or stole government aid and food meant for the tribes forced to live on the reservations. For the same systems that developed schools that attempted to forcibly strip their culture and language from them, while exposing many children to sexual abuse.

Or the evils of the introduction of alcohol into their societies, and the subsequent social damage it caused to their communities. (Though they gave Europeans and thereby the globe smoking tobacco, so it's even really.) 

Though even when all of this was done, it was essentially over by 1920, and in the cases of the mission schools 1970. 

Or Mexico? 

A country that America fought a war over to secure the rights of American citizens who had settled in the Northern most territories of what the Mexican government considered it's territory, but had already achieved independence from the Mexican government. Tejas and Californio's Mexican had invited American settlement into the areas to protect them from Indian attacks (our poor old defenseless native friends) and also to bolster support for their independence movements, (California actually wanted to become a British Colony,) from a bureaucratic dictator who had seized power from the rightful government and as a result declared their independence, and then were later absorbed or ceded to America as territory compensation at the end of the war.

So a group of peoples in a fringe territory wanting independence from a repressive central authority declared independence, and then a bigger ally supported that right to secession by declaring war on the nation that sought to suppress those independence movements. As a result, two separate countries that were no longer Mexico at that point, ended up being absorbed into the US, and the rest was taken as territory and paid for with compensation to that government to the tune of eighteen million dollars in 1840's gold standard currency. 

America owes Mexico nothing.  

Then of course there is the slave trade in the America's. 

Aside from the fact that most early slavery was essentially criminal deportation from England, Scotland or Irish through indentured servitude in the Caribbean, many of which did not survive, but those that did married other white or African slaves. (The term yellow, is a slur for mixed race, and this admixture is the reason why so many Jamaican's have Scottish last names.) 

And aside from the fact that only 20% of African slaves actually were destined for the North American market, and were instead used to replace the indigenous populations in South America where Spanish rule, disease, and death camp style work in Spanish silver mines decimated the native populations. The Cuban's as the main slavery sales hub in the Carribean effectively was to blame for keeping the American slave trade going, long after the British had all but stopped direct shipment out of Africa.

So then who do you blame for America specifically? 

The American most responsible for the institution of slavery into America where the founding fathers (slave and non-slave owners) who had done so much to found the nation in the first place. Even then they acknowledge the fact that with the replacements over time and technology slavery was a doomed institution, and so did not act to curtail it's expansion, but left it to future administrations. But they were all long dead before slavery actually became a major issue in American political life, and does their tacit support of the institution sweep away the massive achievements that many of them accomplished, like being the 2nd great country to institute a functional republican system. (Swiss beat them to it. France not so much because of Napoleon.) Or does that not matter in the pursuit of white guilt? 

Or fast forward through time to when the country tore itself apart in a fight to preserve federalism, and ultimately due to the pressure of radical abolitionist and changes in attitude from the population an end to slavery. 

Even though the most pessimistic of observers stated, that the South unable to assuage time and technology, would have had to end the practice of slavery by the 1880's or 1890's at the most conservative estimates.

Considering the fact that out of the majority of combatants on the side of the South relatively few of the actually owned slaves, let alone most who did having enough to be given the designation of a planter, and of those who did own large scale plantations were actually excused from any military service by the government to continue to grow cotton. (A useless item during their war time economy when the blockade came into full effect.)   

Can we then not justify the cost of no white guilt by the fact that considering the destruction of the Southern economy at that time, the societal degradation and near collapse of Southern culture as a whole, or the fact that nearly a 500,000 men died and countless more were wounded from a population estimated to have only equaled around 9 million at the time of it's founding, and of which 3 million were slaves, while only 315,000 were slave holders. 

Never mind the cost the North is terms of men and material, and also the retardation of the economic expansion in the whole of the country, which some parts of the South have not properly recovered.      

As if that wasn't enough, the final systematic destruction of the Jim Crow laws, a set of laws that had been introduced by the same plantation owning democrats families who'd pushed for secession and the civil war, and founded the first and second iteration of the Klu Klux Klan, by the Kennedy administration and the help and support of white communities and a political establishment that decried the mistreatment of blacks as second class citizens. Not to mention work of the FBI in destroying the KKK and other white supremacist groups from the inside.  

This despite the fact that since then, from what was a community of freed men, political figures, business owners, and honest but uneducated sharecroppers, has retrograded now, so that the lowest common denominators in their own communities are essentially a poverty and violence ridden welfare underclass, that is used as a political cudgel by their own people for false political end, and those who want to exploit their vote, despite the fact that money is spent in attempts to prevent, educate, and try to pull black people up through poverty.

This is spite of the fact, that the prevailing attitude from inside these ghettos is one of hatred of others black, white or brown, some for merely their existence, resentment of others in their own communities because they actually attempt to better their situation, and entitlement without any form of responsibility.      

Even if there was any reason that an apology was owed, by who? Anyone born post 1960's shares no collective guilt of the civil rights, no one born post 1860's shared any collective guilt of the institution of slavery.

I hate victim narratives regardless of color. I hate those who use injustices from the long past as some sort of ply in order to either excuse inexcusable behavior, or to try and gain some sort of advantage or sympathy that they haven't deserved. And if I see an actual injustice, I will be one who speaks out against it
I was raised to judge people by their actions, by what they do, not where they are from or what color, or culture they are. I respect those who do right by themselves. 

Things change, and people change, but our history is what makes us, it's what informs us, so we can try to avoid the same mistakes in the future, whatever they are.

I feel no guilt for what people did in the past, no one ever should. I'm not my grandfather's generation, as much as he wasn't his. 





[Edit: Was to clarify some of the more rambling bits, and to add some context to others, as well as a short section on America/Mexican relations. Just to be thorough.]


----------



## Recoil (May 10, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> It's not okay to be white


Have sex


----------



## Basil II (May 10, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> I don't even understand the argument for white guilt amongst Europeans or even Americans which in itself is an even more ridiculous concept.
> 
> From a European perspective, how many great powers actually had empires?
> 
> ...


Fucking outstanding, couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## God of Nothing (May 10, 2019)

Recon said:


> Have sex


I have been seeing fucking everywhere lately. Did the incels manage to gain some ground or something?


----------



## Recoil (May 10, 2019)

God of Nothing said:


> I have been seeing fucking everywhere lately. Did the incels manage to gain some ground or something?


It's one of @Ron /pol/'s favorite blanket insults and it amuses me greatly.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2019)

God of Nothing said:


> I have been seeing fucking everywhere lately. Did the incels manage to gain some ground or something?



It's a 4chins meme to troll incels.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (May 10, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> This is why we ended up with Trump as President.  Earlier this week, I heard a relative admitted to firing one of her workers because this worker was homeless for several years, but she did not wallow in white guilt when her boss told her that her life was ridiculously privileged.  She admitted to firing this woman just because “she just did not get it.”  And she saw nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> I get that there are times when white privilege is applicable, but give me a fucking break.



Well, I have to update this.  That was not the reason the woman was fired.  The terminated woman was a meth head.  If the relative explained that, the story of her losing her job would have been considerably less horrifying.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (May 12, 2019)

I think there are two aspects of white guilt.  White people who are jealous of other white people.  They looked at the accomplishments of centuries of white people that came before them, see how inadequate they really are, and decided it's all bad because white people raped and murdered to achieve all of that.  Basically all the SJWs covered on this site.  These are the true believers.  The second aspect are the successful white people.  They really don't care, they just say it because it's the "right" thing to say in order to keep their success.  These are the politicians and business people who go apologizing for their whiteness.  They'll say whatever in order to keep their positions of power.  Of course they've got a symbiotic with minority activists.  So they feed off each other.  Oh, I guess the third aspect would be the white people that just doesn't want to seem controversial.  They don't _really_ believe it, but they don't want an online dog pile.

If what ever "culture war" we live in ever gets heated, I think the people making "white guilt" a positive thing are going to be severely disappointed.


Midlife Sperglord said:


> Well, I have to update this.  That was not the reason the woman was fired.  The terminated woman was a meth head.  If the relative explained that, the story of her losing her job would have been considerably less horrifying.


To be fair, it's pretty fucked up to think someone who is homeless for several years because they are addicted to meth has white privilege.


----------



## Mr Snek (May 12, 2019)

White guilt comes from a couple of sources, but a lot of it comes from the schooling in the 2000s when every class would at one point study the slave trade and other bad things that white people did to black people, and the whole thing was effectively several months of hearing that white people from then were some of the most evil people imaginable and white people today still benefit from this. I know that sounds exaggerated, but in my experience it's an accurate description. After hearing that, it's pretty easy to feel bad about being white.


----------



## Trilby (May 12, 2019)

Mr Snek said:


> White guilt comes from a couple of sources, but a lot of it comes from the schooling in the 2000s when every class would at one point study the slave trade and other bad things that white people did to black people, and the whole thing was effectively several months of hearing that white people from then were some of the most evil people imaginable and white people today still benefit from this. I know that sounds exaggerated, but in my experience it's an accurate description. After hearing that, it's pretty easy to feel bad about being white.


Damn, glad I didn't have to go through schools in the 2000's.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 12, 2019)

Right, so, when are we going to add the enormity of the Arabic peoples' pursuits to the atrocity pile? When are we going to point out that the Bantu people basically conquered and murder-raped their way up and down Africa? When are we going to poke at that hornet's nest of "holy shit what the fuck is wrong with you" that is China's history? When are we going to be equal-opportunity about pointing out that people are capable of being horrid regardless of color or creed and that honestly in the grand scheme of things whitey doesn't even shake out as being the absolute worst?

I mean, if you really insist on going beyond learning from history into straight-up dwelling on the past, fine, but at least do it FAIRLY.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (May 12, 2019)

Mr Snek said:


> White guilt comes from a couple of sources, but a lot of it comes from the schooling in the 2000s when every class would at one point study the slave trade and other bad things that white people did to black people, and the whole thing was effectively several months of hearing that white people from then were some of the most evil people imaginable and white people today still benefit from this. I know that sounds exaggerated, but in my experience it's an accurate description. After hearing that, it's pretty easy to feel bad about being white.



Huh, I went to school in the 90s and it was much the same, if not worse. We learned about the slave trade in pretty basic terms, mostly about Canada's role as a sanctuary for runaway slaves, ok fair enough. We were also taught that the entirety of WW2 was a race war started by Hitler (I don't think Japan or the Pacific theater was mentioned once) and spent literally 75% or more of our Social Studies classes talking about how fucking great Native Americans were before whites came over and ruined their utopia by getting them all sick (they never even really admitted that Natives got genocided and certainly never said a word about residential schools, what cultural genocide even is, or the legal status and allowances made for Natives now and how that's affected their living conditions on and off reservations). 

They spent far more time trying to hammer "acceptance" and "diversity" and "everyone is valid" and "stereotypes are bad" into everyone than actually teaching us anything that was factually true. Most of the white guilt was hammered into us by giving us comically outdated pictures of how people live in Africa and Asia and how easy we have it compared to those poor backwards coloreds, and we should be thankful, goddamnit. One time when the teacher told us how we should all feel guilty for how our ancestors treated blacks and Native Americans I raised my hand and asked if I still had to feel guilty if my ancestors were plague-ridden peasants digging up potatoes for the Tsar, I was promptly kicked out of the classroom and never got an answer.

So yeah indoctrinating children to feel white guilt and history/social studies classes being absolutely fucking abysmal is definitely a thing that happens. A few more generations of this and whites will be falling over themselves to pay slavery reparations


----------



## Marissa Moira (May 12, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Right, so, when are we going to add the enormity of the Arabic peoples' pursuits to the atrocity pile? When are we going to point out that the Bantu people basically conquered and murder-raped their way up and down Africa? When are we going to poke at that hornet's nest of "holy shit what the fuck is wrong with you" that is China's history? When are we going to be equal-opportunity about pointing out that people are capable of being horrid regardless of color or creed and that honestly in the grand scheme of things whitey doesn't even shake out as being the absolute worst?
> 
> I mean, if you really insist on going beyond learning from history into straight-up dwelling on the past, fine, but at least do it FAIRLY.


Never, because it doesn't enter the minds of West Coast Leftwing faggots.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 12, 2019)

I've noticed several of the classes of white guilt victims. The suck ups that like to brag about their horridness, wish for the death of their race. etc. Then there's the attoners who seriously take the white guilt dogma and dedicate themselves to the SJW cause.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 12, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I've noticed several of the classes of white guilt victims. The suck ups that like to brag about their horridness, wish for the death of their race. etc. Then there's the attoners who seriously take the white guilt dogma and dedicate themselves to the SJW cause.



Atoning for others' sins is exceptional and shows unbelievable hubris in regards to one's supposed rectitude.  All these people are exceptional, arrogant, mewling pukes.

On the individual end, everyone (and I mean everyone) has "sinned" in some way.  No one's innocent, not anymore.  Atonement is great and all but I don't think people realize that no one gives you a fucking cookie for atoning for bad shit you've done.  Atoning is bringing your negative credit score back to a zero.  Cookies are for positive scorers.  If you're atoning because you think it entitles you to so much as fucking brownie points you're exceptional and don't understand the concept.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (May 12, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I've noticed several of the classes of white guilt victims. The suck ups that like to brag about their horridness, wish for the death of their race. etc. Then there's the attoners who seriously take the white guilt dogma and dedicate themselves to the SJW cause.



I've also seen pathetic white guys doing the SJW race atoner thing to try and pick up non-white girls. Even more pathetic is I've actually seen it work once (girl in question was a dumbass art-school dropout SJW who does a lot of drugs and was one of the first ones to talk about deserving slavery reparations). The "death of their race" thing is laying it on a little thick but I fully believe plenty of guys who spout this shit only do it because they think it might get them laid. If it doesn't work these are the same ones who end up on Stormfront and r/incels a couple years later.

I kinda almost want to watch everybody start demanding reparations for shit that happened over 200 years ago though. It'd be hilarious.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 12, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> So yeah indoctrinating children to feel white guilt and history/social studies classes being absolutely fucking abysmal is definitely a thing that happens. A few more generations of this and whites will be falling over themselves to pay slavery reparations



Which is probably what they want. I remember a college professor who was asked why she was so hard on the whites in our Multicultural Studies class, she said it was "because we deserve it". Also, to her, it didn't matter if your ancestor came after slavery or never hurt a Native American.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 12, 2019)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> Which is probably what they want. I remember a college professor who was asked why she was so hard on the whites in our Multicultural Studies class, she said it was "because we deserve it". Also, to her, it didn't matter if your ancestor came after slavery or never hurt a Native American.



Oh, she was white then and playing that card? OK.  Remind me not to shed any tears when she gets fucked up by a minority for whatever reason.  She deserved it, after all.

Fucking exceptional shit.  Even if I somehow did deserve to get fucked with for being white I'm not going to take that shit lying down.  Work for it, I want you to tell me how much I in particular deserve that shit, I want you to open your stupid fucking mouth about where you think I come from and what you think my ancestors were like just so I can fucking BURY you in front of your own class.


----------



## TaterBot (May 12, 2019)

White guilt is still a thing? hahaha


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 13, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I kinda almost want to watch everybody start demanding reparations for shit that happened over 200 years ago though. It'd be hilarious.



Just imagine how SJWs will react if we said to go further back in time and ask for reparations to the Mongols after what Genghis Khan did?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 13, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> It's not okay to be white



Good thing most humans are pink, I guess?



Super-Chevy454 said:


> Just imagine how SJWs will react if we said to go further back in time and ask for reparations to the Mongols after what Genghis Khan did?



I want to go further - I want reparations for what early bacteria did to my bacterial ancestors.


----------



## Terrorist (May 15, 2019)

Did white people do some bad shit? Yeah, absolutely. But:

1. So did/does everyone else. What unites mankind is our ability to be absolute fuckers.
2. They did it just as much to each other (what is white guilt? anglo guilt? spaniard guilt?) as to anyone else. For example: I am both Italian and Slavic. Different breeds of wop and slav are virtually identical but fuck each other over anyway. 
3. What could you, white liberal, possibly do about it, short of going back in time?
4. Unless reincarnation is real, how am I responsible for it? How are you?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 15, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> Did white people do some bad shit? Yeah, absolutely. But:
> 
> 1. So did/does everyone else. What unites mankind is our ability to be absolute fuckers.
> 2. They did it just as much to each other (what is white guilt? anglo guilt? spaniard guilt?) as to anyone else. For example: I am both Italian and Slavic. Different breeds of wop and slav are virtually identical but fuck each other over anyway.
> ...



Kind of harping on point 2 a bit.  I notice to anyone and everyone who grinds this ax, I am just "white".  Not 50 percent French (Alsatian), with a smattering of various Anglo shit and some Hessian German.  Just "white".  I'm basically a walking Eurosphere pissing match.  French have always had that love-hate-but-mostly-hate thing with Anglos and Germans, Germans and French have come to fucking blows over Alsace-Lorraine/Alsatz-Lothringen many times in the past, and Anglos and Germans squared off in two of the biggest pissing matches in recent history.  So am I a German who gets to own everything the Germans did to the French and Anglos or what exactly? Is there a system for determining how much of my fathers' sins I inherited?


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (May 15, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> Huh, I went to school in the 90s and it was much the same, if not worse. We learned about the slave trade in pretty basic terms, mostly about Canada's role as a sanctuary for runaway slaves, ok fair enough. We were also taught that the entirety of WW2 was a race war started by Hitler (I don't think Japan or the Pacific theater was mentioned once) and spent literally 75% or more of our Social Studies classes talking about how fucking great Native Americans were before whites came over and ruined their utopia by getting them all sick (they never even really admitted that Natives got genocided and certainly never said a word about residential schools, what cultural genocide even is, or the legal status and allowances made for Natives now and how that's affected their living conditions on and off reservations).
> 
> They spent far more time trying to hammer "acceptance" and "diversity" and "everyone is valid" and "stereotypes are bad" into everyone than actually teaching us anything that was factually true. Most of the white guilt was hammered into us by giving us comically outdated pictures of how people live in Africa and Asia and how easy we have it compared to those poor backwards coloreds, and we should be thankful, goddamnit. One time when the teacher told us how we should all feel guilty for how our ancestors treated blacks and Native Americans I raised my hand and asked if I still had to feel guilty if my ancestors were plague-ridden peasants digging up potatoes for the Tsar, I was promptly kicked out of the classroom and never got an answer.
> 
> So yeah indoctrinating children to feel white guilt and history/social studies classes being absolutely fucking abysmal is definitely a thing that happens. A few more generations of this and whites will be falling over themselves to pay slavery reparations



I was in grade school in the early to mid 90s and they did the same thing here in the States. We had learned in third grade that our European ancestors were evil and about how whitey caused the trans Atlantic slave trade.  They never mentioned how other Africans and Arabs helped facilitate the slave trade. We also learned that North America was utopia for the indigenous people until Europeans came and the only negative thing we learned was a paragraph or two about how the Europeans exploited the natives to fight each other for the European powers. Which was true but a lot more complicated then that because the natives own bigotry and bias towards each other was exploited. In middle school when we learned about the horrors of WWII and America's role in it we learned about how the Japanese were interred by FDR. We also learned that the nuking of Hiroshima and Nagasaki was war crime on the level of the holocaust.  Not once did we hear about the German and Italians citizens also interred in camps by FDR during WWII or the fact that the Japanese put American and European citizens in camps in territories they occupied in Asia. When the holocaust was mentioned only the 6 million Jews slaughtered by Hitler was talked about. We never learned about the other five million people who died in the camps or the millions of civilians who died in the war.

When we had cultural day we never did anything with European culture and were told to do reports only on non western cultures.  I actually got in trouble for saying Christmas break instead of Winter break.  I had one teacher in middle school tell the class we should pay reparations for slavery and apologize to all people not white. I asked how that would work with mix raced people and never got an answer. This teacher was white and a complete social justice warrior even though that term did not exist yet. In high school I had a teacher in middle of me reading a paper I wrote correct me for saying black instead of African American and how I should always use the latter term. I went out of my way to annoy the teacher every time she said white and correcting her saying Caucasian or European American. I was kicked out of class. So it isn't a surprise that SJWs or White Guilt is as bad as it is now because for the last 30s years kids have been indoctrinated with it and the generation behind me is even more rabid. Instead of teaching kids to treat each other with respect no matter who it is or what race they are the academics go out of their way to pit people against each other with this race baiting shit. As much as the extreme right race baits the extreme left does it to and liberals really hate when you call them out on it, and they don't get their behavior is the flip side of the right.


----------



## Trilby (May 15, 2019)

Goddessoftheshire said:


> I was in grade school in the early to mid 90s and they did the same thing here in the States. We had learned in third grade that our European ancestors were evil and about how whitey caused the trans Atlantic slave trade.  They never mentioned how other Africans and Arabs helped facilitate the slave trade. We also learned that North America was utopia for the indigenous people until Europeans came and the only negative thing we learned was a paragraph or two about how the Europeans exploited the natives to fight each other for the European powers. Which was true but a lot more complicated then that because the natives own bigotry and bias towards each other was exploited. In middle school when we learned about the horrors of WWII and America's role in it we learned about how the Japanese were interred by FDR. We also learned that the nuking of Hiroshima and Nagasaki was war crime on the level of the holocaust.  Not once did we hear about the German and Italians citizens also interred in camps by FDR during WWII or the fact that the Japanese put American and European citizens in camps in territories they occupied in Asia. When the holocaust was mentioned only the 6 million Jews slaughtered by Hitler was talked about. We never learned about the other five million people who died in the camps or the millions of civilians who died in the war.
> 
> When we had cultural day we never did anything with European culture and were told to do reports only on non western cultures.  I actually got in trouble for saying Christmas break instead of Winter break.  I had one teacher in middle school tell the class we should pay reparations for slavery and apologize to all people not white. I asked how that would work with mix raced people and never got an answer. This teacher was white and a complete social justice warrior even though that term did not exist yet. In high school I had a teacher in middle of me reading a paper I wrote correct me for saying black instead of African American and how I should always use the latter term. I went out of my way to annoy the teacher every time she said white and correcting her saying Caucasian or European American. I was kicked out of class. So it isn't a surprise that SJWs or White Guilt is as bad as it is now because for the last 30s years kids have been indoctrinated with it and the generation behind me is even more rabid. Instead of teaching kids to treat each other with respect no matter who it is or what race they are the academics go out of their way to pit people against each other with this race baiting shit. As much as the extreme right race baits the extreme left does it to and liberals really hate when you call them out on it, and they don't get their behavior is the flip side of the right.


Damn, I'm glad my schools weren't that way while I was there. I don't recall ever getting kicked out for having an opinion different from their's.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (May 15, 2019)

Trilby said:


> Damn, I'm glad my schools weren't that way while I was there. I don't recall ever getting kicked out for having an opinion different from their's.


 The whole school district was a mess you either had super uptight teachers who shouldn't be questioned or teachers that didn't even care and were just there to babysit.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 17, 2019)

I hear dumbshits on Reddit always claiming that American history classes don't teach about America's flaws. I don't see how anybody but the most deluded could believe that. America fucking drowns in its guilt. My Southern education wasn't particularly biased, but it definitely talked about slavery, segregation, Indian genocide (which isn't the one-sided slaughter people tend to think it was, it was more like a gradual process of attrition, and there were very few Indians around), Trail of Tears, interment, yadda yadda yadda.

It also had a strange seeming bias against the Patriots, though I don't think it was inaccurate. I don't really side with the Patriots or the Tories anymore because of high school US History.


P.S. I feel the need to mention with the Trail of Tears... you know how many people died on it? 4,000. That's it. What a "genocide." Granted, it was 25% of the Cherokee population, but that goes to show how few Indians there were. It doesn't make it any more morally right, but it calls into question how big of a tragedy is it. Is it a huge tragedy because it killed so much of one nation, or a little one because so few people died? Your typical Civil War battle killed way more people than there even were of Cherokees.


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> P.S. I feel the need to mention with the Trail of Tears... you know how many people died on it? 4,000. That's it. What a "genocide." Granted, it was 25% of the Cherokee population, but that goes to show how few Indians there were. It doesn't make it any more morally right, but it calls into question how big of a tragedy is it. Is it a huge tragedy because it killed so much of one nation, or a little one because so few people died? Your typical Civil War battle killed way more people than there even were of Cherokees.



Less than 1,000 Americans died in the Bataan death march but we're still pissed off about that.

Also, the Trail of Tears and particularly as it relates to the Cherokee isn't reprehensible because of the numbers, but because of how purely unjustified it was and how dishonorable.  It wasn't something done to tribes that were currently at war with us or anything, and was done specifically to the ones who had made peace and we'd made treaties with and was solely done to outright steal their land and then move them onto shitty land.

The Cherokee in particular had done everything that was asked from them and more or less Westernized and were presenting no threat to anyone.  

There were certainly bloodier and crueler things done to Indians, but this was outright dishonorable and beneath the standards America should uphold.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Less than 1,000 Americans died in the Bataan death march but we're still pissed off about that.
> 
> Also, the Trail of Tears and particularly as it relates to the Cherokee isn't reprehensible because of the numbers, but because of how purely unjustified it was and how dishonorable.  It wasn't something done to tribes that were currently at war with us or anything, and was done specifically to the ones who had made peace and we'd made treaties with and was solely done to outright steal their land and then move them onto shitty land.
> 
> ...



I totally agree, I love the Cherokee Nation for that reason. I'm familiar with Cherokee History; the Supreme Court even blocked the Removal, but Jackson overrode them on the grounds of "fuck you, what are you going to do about it." It just blows my mind how small they are, and people talk like it was the American Holocaust. I was raised in a small rural "city" that has more population than the entire Nation as of 1840.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Feb 20, 2021)

The American social justice and ANTIFA movements are based on white guilt. They absolutely are. White guilt is the absolute core of this culture and anyone that denies this is not seeing facts. Young white people don't owe blacks a damn thing.  They are disrespecting themselves by constantly pandering and trying to 'appease' them through social media posts and demonstrations.


----------

